

Resubscribe - latitude
http://swapped.cc/blog/resubscribe

======
tedmiston
I don't see many people instantly re-clicking resubscribe after unsubscribing.
I wouldn't.

------
arkitaip
Are you sure the JS will work when the newsletter is displayed in actual
emails?

~~~
latitude
This is for a web version of the newsletters. I thought it was obvious.

